
Ask HN: What's Paul Graham been up to? - peapod91
It&#x27;s been a while since I&#x27;ve seen any posts or new PG essays--just wondering if we can expect anything soon? :)
======
tomhoward
He's quite active on Twitter:

[http://twitter.com/paulg](http://twitter.com/paulg)

Other than that he's probably just enjoying spending quality time with his
young family after a relentlessly busy few years.

------
shouldbeworking
[https://twitter.com/paulg](https://twitter.com/paulg)

------
redtrackker
He's enjoying time with his kids (source: Twitter). My fav tweet - "If there
is anything in the world better than being spontaneously hugged by a 2 year
old, I haven't found it in 49 years."

~~~
selmnoo
Woah, he has a 2 year old? Amazing, that while I was pretty actively following
his (and jl's) comments 2 years back, I saw absolutely no mention of a baby
(or even so much as a hint of it). I guess he's just crazy good at keep his
professional and personal life separate.

~~~
icebraining
He has a four-year-old (as well?):
[http://old.ycombinator.com/ycca.html](http://old.ycombinator.com/ycca.html)

------
dzink
During YCHacks he and Jessica came by the YC office with little kids. I was
too busy finishing up our app to pay attention, but the two times I looked up,
he was carrying a little one around the office on his shoulders.

------
Robby2023
It's actually been 137 days since he made his last comment on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pg](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pg)

However, he is very active on Twitter

------
munimkazia
By the way, I noticed that a lot of popular geeks who we (or me personally)
look up have started young families. Probably just confirmation bias. But it's
nice to see.

------
kazinator
He's designing an even better Lisp dialect in which lambda is spelled f (down
a full 50% from fn!) and let bindings do not require any parentheses at all:

    
    
        (let a 1 b 2 c 3 (+ a b c)) -> 6.
    

Note how there can only be one form, otherwise it is ambiguous. But when you
have two or more forms in a construct ("implicit progn"), all but the last are
evaluated purely for their side effects (pun intended): it is imperative
programming, which this new form of let nicely banishes.

~~~
lisper
> Note how there can only be one form, otherwise it is ambiguous

Actually, that's not true. You can disambiguate multiple forms by noting that
variables are atoms while forms are lists.

~~~
kazinator
Here is a problem: symbol macros. Symbol macro foo could expand to a form like
(bar xyzzy) let cannot know whether foo is intended as a form (via expansion
of to (bar xyzzy)) or whether it's intended as a new lexical variable
shadowing the symbol macro foo. It doesn't matter whether let is a special
form or macro: something at some point has to walk the code of let and make
this decision, whether that is the expander for a let macro, or the code
walker that traverses special forms in search of macros.

~~~
lisper
If you want foo to be interpreted as a form just wrap it in a progn.

(Personally, I think it's very bad practice to use a symbol macro that expands
to anything other than a place, and it's _certainly_ bad practice to define a
symbol macro that expands to a form with side-effects. So this would never
happen in my code. YMMV of course.)

------
TimSchumann
It's not that it doesn't matter, it's that I just don't care.

